# Anyone from the Philippines?



## Wilwan (Oct 6, 2019)

I've been suffering from this embarrassing condition for more than a year now. Is there anyone here from the Philippines. O wpuld love to talk to you. Please, please do contact me. Thank you!


----------



## snailee (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello  What's your condition? Me my poop has been smelly since I started eating instant oatmeal huhu


----------



## adkim132 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hellix is from Philippines. He's in the discord chat that pokerface created


----------



## Wilwan (Oct 6, 2019)

adkim132 said:


> Hellix is from Philippines. He's in the discord chat that pokerface created


Oh, thanks adkim132! &#128578;


----------

